# Mezclar señal estéreo de PC con señal mono de Guitarra



## lucashk (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Lucas y soy nuevo en el foro. He estado buscando bastante sobre mezclar una señal estéreo de la computadora con una señal mono de una guitarra, para después meterla en un amplificador estéreo. Saque bastante información de este foro, pero no encuentro nada específico. Les adjunto links de lo que tengo hasta ahora y me gustaría saber si puedo usar algo de eso o que otra cosa me recomiendan.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mono-stereo-28420/

http://encanta.avalonsoftware.org/mundoamiga/02/hardware.php


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2012)

Necesitas un mezclador estéreo de 2 entradas como mínimo.

A un juego de entradas mandas la señal de tu guitarra, posiblemente necesites un pre-amplificador para la guitarra.
Al otro juego de entradas mandas la salida de línea de tu PC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

Para algo nada profesional quizás puedas conectar la guitarra a la entrada de micrófono de la PC y mezclar dentro de la PC , algunas placas de audio lo permiten , otras no , fijate . . .


----------



## lucashk (Feb 17, 2012)

Gracias por responder. Probé pre-amplificar la guitarra y hacer la mezcla con resistencias y anduvo, pero con mucho ruido. Lo de la computadora lo hice con ASIO, pero no es lo que quiero, la idea es poder usar la guitarra sin necesidad de tener prendida la computadora, y eventualmente usar las dos cosas para tocar arriba de algunos temas o pistas de audio. Voy a probar hacer la mezcla estéreo con LM741 y les cuento. La otra posibilidad es disminuir el ruido de la instalación que tengo ahora, y en este caso me gustaría saber si la función de las resistencias en la mezcla es la de protección o para otra cosa. Pregunto por que en una de esas podría quitar las resistencias, o por lo menos las de la salida de la PC que se atenúa bastante.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 17, 2012)

Las resistencias actúan de saparadoras. El ruído será porque montaste todo al aire. Tenes que blindar todo en una caja metálica, probá primero con una lata de arvejas " vacía" para probar. Como amplificadores probá con el CA 3140, que no necesita fuente partida.
Chau y suerte.


----------



## lucashk (Feb 18, 2012)

Toda la razón en cuanto al ruido. El circuito ahora está funcionando bastante bien. Gracias Fogonazo, DOSMETROS y aquileslor por responder. Voy a dejar más prolijo el circuito y a subir para compartir. Si bien ya quedé muy conforme, no va a estar demás probar un mezclador estéreo con el CA3140. Después les cuento como me fue. Saludos


----------



## emilianolev (Jun 27, 2014)

Buenos dias! soy nuevo en este foro. Estoy en un proyecto simple, para conectar varias lineas de entrada mono de audio a una salida, como 3 entradas para guitarra electrica y una salida hembra donde enchufaria un cable desde ahi hasta la entrada de audio de la placa de sonido en la pc. Mi duda es como son las conecciones en el jack hembra mono 3.5 , veo que tiene 3 patas y no se que representada cada una. Al resto del diseño del circuito ya lo tengo en un plano, se como va conectado todo excepto esto. Gracias! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2014)

La puntita es la entrada de un canal , el medio es la del otro canal , y el resto es la masa.

Desde tu salida conectarías dos resistencias de 1k , y sus otros extremos conectados a cada entrada de la PC. Para alimentar el estereo desde mono.







Saludos !


----------



## emilianolev (Jun 28, 2014)

ah, pero ese es el conector macho, me referia al conector hembra mono, que tiene 3 patas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2014)

No te parece que es lo mismo ?¿?¿?¿


----------

